# Best and Worst



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

After thinking it over and over and over and looking at an insane number of boats...we've reluctantly decided to put off the purchase of a coastal boat for a few years and go the charter route instead. It just makes more sense for us right now - and gives us the freedom to go to some crazy beautiful places, pick up a pimpin' ride and have some fun without all the ongoing overhead and work. In the mean time, we'll enjoy our C27 in our little lake and keep improving our mad sailing skillz.

So, as I now start to plow through the charter threads - I'd love to get some opinions from those who've done it...

What are the best and worst things about chartering? 

I can already see comparisons of companies, locales, etc. And I've seen some interesting tips on packing and provisioning - but what about larger issues?

What should a chartering newb be prepared for that may not be obvious to the average moron like me?


----------



## painkiller (Dec 20, 2006)

smackdaddy said:


> What should a chartering newb be prepared for that may not be obvious to the average moron like me?


The sharks in the Caribbean are well-trained. They don't bite. Jump in and play with 'em!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Well....okay....if you say so. Like I said, just looking for advice from those that have been there. And I guess you made it fine - right?

Thanks bro!

AAAaaaaaaarrrrrrrggggggg.....


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

Smack, I can't advise you on charters, but think you're making a pretty smart move. After buying my boat, and finding the "to do" and "to buy" list growing each trip, a charter doesn't sound bad. And you don't have to worry about your boat that is 250 miles away during hurricane season. 

I like the ankle bracelet!

Ralph


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Ralph, dude! What's up?

Thanks for the feedback. Jeez, it was actually a painful decision to move away from the idea of my own boat. But it seems that this way I can try out several types and brands - beat the hell out of 'em and then hit the bar while they fix the gelcoat!

Seriously, if I was already on the coast, I'd buy in a minute. Some day.

I'm still going to come hit you up some day soon though, dude.


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

Anytime smack.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Starting to sound pretty good to me as well Smack...my kids might get to sail with me before they start getting AARP invites in the mail that way ...


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Heh-heh. How is the mast disaster turning out? Is the yard throwing you a bone?


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

were still working it all out.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Stillraining said:


> were still working it all out.


Let me know if I need to come have a "word" with them.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

In many respects its a good plan if you are not looking to long term cruise in the immediate future and/or don't want to circumnavigate.

If you are limited to vacation time for longer cruises why go through the time and expense of owning your own boat which you will only fully enjoy a few weeks in the year.

OTOH, charter boats can be terribly soulless things.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Agreed on the soulless aspect, TDW. Sailing a boat you're not in love with is just cheap and tawdry. But, hey, if she's a fast-moving hottie who doesn't need respect in the morning - that ain't all bad either.


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

That's not necessarily so..... Up here at Anacortes Yacht Charter and one in Bellingham, you can charter an older boat with soul to check out the design. Plus ya get to explore some of the nicest cruising grounds in the world. Just don't plan on swimming....


----------



## Ilenart (Jul 23, 2007)

Sounds like a good plan to me. About 15 years ago we were boatless and chartered a number of yachts at the Gippsland Lakes in Victoria. Found it a good way of testing out different types of yachts. We also found that if you could skip the "busy" times the charter fees were half to 3/4 the cost of the "busy" times. It was also close enough to drive there so the transportation costs were minimal.

Have fun Ilenart


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Smack, 

We have discovered the wonders of chartering ourselves over the past couple of years and have really loved it. Initially I thought of it as 'not real sailing'. But doing some charters really helped us become more competent and confident with bigger boats and basic coastal navigation/pilotage in unfamiliar waters. Besides it is also a great holiday, and an awesome way to see some amazing places.

Advice???? 
Well depending on where you charter some 'official' sailing qualifications can be handy or even necessary. Particularly in the Med a piece of paper might be required. We both obtained our RYA Day Skipper certificates just to be sure. ASA I believe has similar courses and certification levels.

TDW is right with the soulless boat thing, although this is not always the case. The last boat we had in the Whitsundays while basically being a big white Bene, had been really looked after and personally fitted out by an owner who obviously loved her to death. The boat had some real character and the wife particularly was quite taken by it.

We are about to do a charter in Aeolian Islands In Italy with my folks in a couple of weeks so wish us luck!


----------



## tomaz_423 (Feb 5, 2006)

Smack, 
I entered a yacht ownership program with a company having words "sun" and "sail" in their name. 
My worst case scenario is to take the money at the end forget about the boat and that would cost me 20k EUR while allowing me free sailing for 5 and half years on 43 feet boats. 
That is not so bad after all. In 2009 I sailed:
January: Antigua to St Martin and back (visiting Barbuda, St. Barth, Saaba, Statia, St, Kitts, ..) 
April: Adriatic From Dubrovnik (south Adria) 
May: Adriatic from Kremik (mid Adria)
Jun: Adriatic from Pula (Notrh Adria)
July: Seychelles 
August: Adriatic again.
And I still have a week left.

Compared to owning a boat:
I sailed many different places
I never had to repair or replace a think
My boat came all cleaned, with fresh linen and towels, 
I paid nothing for insurance, marina, maintenance, ...
When I needed a 4 cabin boat I got that, when not I took a 3 cabin boat.
After sailing I just walk away and let others clean and maintain it...

Of course it has downsides as well - but for now it serves me well.


----------



## rigamarole (Apr 25, 2008)

What do you want to charter, a mono or cat? Where are your thinking of chartering? Do you want to fish, snorkle, sit on beaches? Going with friends and family? How many?

I've chartered a 32' Catalina in St. Pete, a 38' Bavaria in BVI, a 36' and 40' cat in the BVI's, and a 46' cat in St. Maarten. I'd be happy to pass on any info.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

CharlieCobra said:


> That's not necessarily so..... Up here at Anacortes Yacht Charter and one in Bellingham, you can charter an older boat with soul to check out the design. Plus ya get to explore some of the nicest cruising grounds in the world. Just don't plan on swimming....


Charlie is right. both on getting an older boat, and no swimming here, except in the swimming pools.

We can help you out with planning a kid-friendly itinerary, that includes rope swings, swimming pools, tame deer, and hikes in ancient forests.

Anacortes Yacht Charters Anacortes Yacht Charters - Best Power and Sail Boat Chartering in the San Juan Islands and Pacific Northwest has smaller boats, including two Catalina 30s that I think would work well for you.

Don't be shy. We'll help you out.

Oh.. and don't stall on this. The prime cruising season for families is very short, and books quickly. AYC offers a discount for trips booked by Oct 15.

David


----------



## speciald (Mar 27, 2007)

Charterings a good idea. I've chartered in the BVI's, Spain, Greece, New Zealand. The boats are "charter Boats", not up to stds of private boats but you walk away when the charters over. No maintenance, insurance, dock fees, etc. Realistically, I could charter twice a month anywhere in the world for what it ccosts to maintain my boat. On the other hand, you would need a place to live.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Chall - have fun in Italy....you lucky bastard.

Tomaz - thanks for the perspective. I shall NEVER own a boat and just charter! Fresh linen and towels? Yeah baby!

Thanks for the feedback everyone. I'm feeling better and better about this decision by the minute. And, apart from the love factor, I'm not hearing a lot of downside to this.


----------



## jimmytc (Aug 30, 2004)

smackdaddy said:


> After thinking it over and over and over and looking at an insane number of boats...we've reluctantly decided to put off the purchase of a coastal boat for a few years and go the charter route instead. It just makes more sense for us right now - and gives us the freedom to go to some crazy beautiful places, pick up a pimpin' ride and have some fun without all the ongoing overhead and work. In the mean time, we'll enjoy our C27 in our little lake and keep improving our mad sailing skillz.
> 
> So, as I now start to plow through the charter threads - I'd love to get some opinions from those who've done it...
> 
> ...


I like your plan.
Charter from Island Cruising in Sidney BC and you have NO worries!
Read the fine print and go get'er!!


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

smackdaddy said:


> Chall - have fun in Italy....you lucky bastard.
> 
> Tomaz - thanks for the perspective. I shall NEVER own a boat and just charter! Fresh linen and towels? Yeah baby!
> 
> Thanks for the feedback everyone. I'm feeling better and better about this decision by the minute. And, apart from the love factor, I'm not hearing a lot of downside to this.


Not many downsides, smack. I just have my boat for heavy drinking, and wild boat sex! It's the best! We can't afford to charter every week or two...


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Heh-heh. RTB - you are THE MAN!


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

Smack, 
I can't help you out much here. I've never chartered a boat in my life. We bought the boat we cruised on after living aboard and making payments for eight years on a much larger boat that we never took anywhere. 

After settling down on land again, the boat doesn't get used much at all anymore. Just about the only things that I can say are in proper working order are the rigging and the aux. And sometimes I wonder about the aux. 
The stove, fridge, and all the stuff that is required when one lives aboard have pretty much gone by the board. 
But that's OK cause about all the sailing I get to do anymore is day-sailing. 
And the boat is paid off, so it's no big deal. I figure that I can spend a few months getting her cruise ready if and when I am able to cast off these millstones someday. 

So bottom line, I'd say that your plan of chartering instead of buying is a pretty good one. If I didn't already have a boat now, I certainly wouldn't buy one. I know too many people that don't mind me stowing away once in awhile and there are always the deliveries. 

But on the other hand. One of these days, When I'm sailing west out of the Pass-a-Grille channel with a cooler full of beer and sandwiches, a couple of cigars and nothing in front of me except water as far as I can see. I just may keep going. 
Ya can't do that in a charter.


----------



## bareboatingtheworld (Sep 18, 2009)

It might be a bit late to respond here, but, I've taken the same route even further in that I charter locally here in the SF bay rather than own any boat. This has afforded me the opportunity to bareboat in the Med - Croatia and Greece multiple times, the Seychelles, and Baja. I've also crashed with some cruiser friends in the Bahamas, Belize, Sardinia, and Corsica.

Now, I've finally got around to putting all this experience into a site/blog. check out my bareboating advice posts for some of my insights and trip overviews. But, here's what comes to mind right now:
- decide the blend of sea vs land you'd like to experience. We happen to max our time at sea and don't mind cooking on board, 
- take weather seriously like crusiers do. It's saved our butts a few times. 
- and make sure that the water tanks are filled before leaving. There's nothing worse than finding out the first night that you have to go to port to refill even before the vacation begins.

OK, there's a lot more, but, generally, the boats are in great shape and the companies try hard to make sure you have a great time.

Enjoy
Gaetano
bareboatingtheworld


----------



## SeanRW (Apr 26, 2009)

Smack,

Make sure you don't charter with these folks ! They were cheap, sure...and it was a shallow draft so I could get into all those nice anchorages....But man....it handled like a pig, especially to wind !!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

knothead said:


> But on the other hand. One of these days, When I'm sailing west out of the Pass-a-Grille channel with a cooler full of beer and sandwiches, a couple of cigars and nothing in front of me except water as far as I can see. I just may keep going.
> Ya can't do that in a charter.


Knot - thanks for the response. That makes me feel much better. And, technically, I actually COULD keep going with a charter. It just might be less pleasant after the stogies, brewskies, and hogies run out.

Gaetano - thanks for the feedback. I'll take a look at your blog.

Sean - can't see the pic. And I don't wanna sail no stinkin' pig! What was the boat?

Overall - I'm feeling good about this. We'll be doing our ASA combo in a couple of months. I'll make sure to bore everyone with that adventure in excruciating detail. Then...it's off to BVI to wreck some pigs!


----------



## dieselboy (Aug 29, 2009)

RTB said:


> Not many downsides, smack. I just have my boat for heavy drinking, and wild boat sex! It's the best! We can't afford to charter every week or two...


Now those are the reasons i bought a boat! snicker...

Actually, stress relief..
I like to go out and tinker around with something stupid on my boat or just sit at dock and watch the sunset from the cockpit. A few dock buddys see the lights on and walk over with a bottle and we sit in deck, rock with the waves and have a few drinks.. 
A great place to hide from the world even if i do not want to leave the bay..

I can not put a price on these few things. But they make my life worth living..


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

This was a very informative read and thanks to all who put in their thoughts. I like the idea of having a day sailer/weekender close by and then chartering for the true vacations. Currently a boat club member so I guess I will be technically chartering both for a while but hey, what's the harm in that?


----------

